# problema con tv RCA



## violator (Jul 14, 2007)

hola!
Tengo un televisor marca rca, de repente dejo de funcionar, no enciende, el encendido se hace a traves de un boton pulsador,lo abrí y me fije que el fusible estaba quemado y que una de los contactos se le habia derretido el punto de soldadura, lo solde de nuevo y cambie el fusible pero sigue sin encender, luego me di cuenta que el transistor de salida horizontal marcaba continuidad y lo cambie por uno nuevo pero sigue sin encender, a la placa le llegan los 120V AC pero no encuentro ningun otro problema.

solicito ayuda!!!!


----------



## zopilote (Jul 14, 2007)

Al quemarse el transistor del horizontal, se lleva el IC regulador de la fuente (y diodos zeners), Mide si existe voltaje en los condensadores del secundario,  eso te dirá si funciona la fuente. Y desconecta para eso el  desmagnetizador (si lo tiene). Suerte.


-------------
  zopilote


----------



## violator (Jul 14, 2007)

me pregunto si el regulador es un IC de modelo LA7830 de 7 pines y como saber si esta quemado


----------



## jona (Jul 15, 2007)

hola...
al fundirse el fuse es probable que a la fuente se le haya dañado resistencias fusibles(muy comun)zener y deberias revisar si los capacitores no estan dañados,tambien el conmutador que prodria ser un STR.
en cuanto al regulador modelo LA7830 ese es ic de deflexion vertical.
para saber bien por donde tenes que ir metiendote seria mejor tener el manual a mano,coloca que modelo es el tv.
recorda usar una lampara en serie,conectada al toma de linea,para evitar cortocircuitos inprevistos,para ello recuerda sacar la bobina que rodea al tubo,desmagnetizadora.
saludos.


----------

